# Just bought my first Sig!!!



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

I'm an SA 1911 Loaded owner (still 2 months new) and just purchased my first Sig today at the rave reviews of Los Angeles gun nuts and people online. Ended up with the Sig 220r Carry SAO with factory night sights. It was actually on sale for $799 brand new, which helped the cause. Anyway, this is my first post here, so make room for 1 more! :smt082

So anything I should be aware of before I pick it up in 10 days?


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome. I'm a huge Sig fan and I know you'll be happy with your purchase.

Like Macs, they just work.

I'm all so a fellow SoCal member. Always good to see another Sig addict born in CA.

Just search for deals on ammo if you aren;t already stocked up and enjoy.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Thanks! Born St. Louis, Wisconsin seasoned, California employed ;-)

It's funny, but I always buy my ammo when I'm off flying around for work. Gotta love the rogue Walmart with $11 Blazer Brass. What part of SoCal? I'm still looking for some good outdoor shooting areas. A few in the San Gabriels, and of course north of Barstow in the desert with no boundaries :numbchuck: Uh oh, I can already tell I'm going to use those smilies too much.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Oh, I'm noticing that the SOA grips are hard to come by in aftermarket. Any ideas on this? KY Grips said they'd snakeskin a pair of factory grips for me (my 1911 has these and they're beautiful), but I might want something different on the Sig.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome Mr.Cineski and enjoy that new Sig.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Thanks again.

So.....I'm just curious, I've been reading a lot of forums, and for some reason the Sig Customer Service rants just surfaced recently. After my purchace, of course, but I'm reading a lot of things about lifetime warrenties, problems with Sig CS, etc.

According to my paperwork, I have a 1 year warrenty. Anyone care to shed some light on how everyone else has a lifetime warrenty but me? The 220 carry is a new gun, so it's not a time issue, correct?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Sigs are tanks! Point it and it shoots. :smt023 I've dealt with Sig CS a couple times and the only issues I have are, them not answering the phone. If you get a recording and leave a message, don't wait by the phone for a reply. When they do answer, the staff have been friendly and helpful. My experience with repair work has been very good. The odds are your new Sig will not need repair and all you need to worry about is the price of the rising cost of ammo. All that being said, someone will undoubtly reply with an anti-Sig comment(s). You purchased a quality manufactured firearm. After all, it's selected for use by the military and law enforcement throughout the world. That's what pointed me towards a Sig purchase.

Regarding warranties. I just read over on the Sigforum that SigSauer has lifetime warranties to the "original owner" on guns manufactured after Jan. 1, 2005. Don't quote my on that, but that is what is being said on the Sigforum. Apparently, all other handguns made prior to that date have a one year warranty.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I shoot all over, but I live in Ventura County. I have one indoor range there that requires I shoot only lead free ammo. Great people, nice gun store, nice range, but the policy blows.

I also shoot IPSC out at Norco. It's a great range. If you're interested, let me know and we can talk. DO NOT FEAR IPSC. I just started about a year ago and I love it. The people are very helpful and understanding of newbies. Even if you just shoot for fun, it's a great way to practice.

I'm shooting up at Angeles on Sunday. Just taking my new M1A out for a spin. If you want to join my buddy and I let me know. He bought his first Sig(and gun period) just months ago and now he owns 2 Sigs, a shotgun, and a SOCOM.

Sig customer service, for me, has been top notch. I have no complaints.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Returned your email, Jason. That's super cool, however, I'm in San Francisco for a photoshoot this weekend. Left you my # with the email, though.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome,cineski you bought a great gun.my carry gun is a sig 239 in 9mm. sigs like grease on the slide rails.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Just posted this in the 1911 forum, as well, as the kind folks there were giving me help on a second gun choice. I officially have a new favorite pistol. Picked the Sig 220r Carry SAO up yesterday after my 10 day wait and got to the range for the first time today. I have to admit, this is an extremely amazing gun. Amazing in every respect. Shoots very accurate, ergonomics to die for, and I have to admit #2, the more I look at it, the prettier it gets. Sig makes OUTSTANDING weapons. Yes, we've all heard this hundreds of times, but to experience it as your own pistol makes a difference. Now the question is weather or not to get wood grips for it.


----------



## Madmardigan (Jul 2, 2007)

Grats on the weapon, sir. I have always wondered if the 220 lives up to it's reputation as "THE most accurate out of the box .45" that one can purchase. I have had my eye on the "tupper-ware" version of SIG's vision for some time now and am always looking for life-based opinions on manufacturer's quality. Are SIG's as good as they look and as good as the fanatics say they are? 

P.S. 

Fan is short for fanatic.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

All I can say is that I had 1/5 of 150 bullets go through the same hole as bullet before it. Literally, the first shot hit dead center. I mean right in the little cross in the middle of the target at 35 yards. My SA 1911 is pretty accurate, but this one takes the cake. And with a shorter barrel no less. I am quite sold on SiG's. I do have to say, the Blazer Brass did quite well. I was also using some 200 grain +P Gold Dots and they weren't as accurate as the FMJ's, which is opposite of my 1911. Maybe with 230 grain Gold Dot's it'll be better? Also, I noticed fatigue hits differently with the 220 carry than my 1911. This was only my first outing, so I'm still getting to know it, but after the grouping I had today, I'm only looking forward to tightening it. Also, I will comment of the SAO. My initial reason for not wanting a SiG was the wierd layout of the controls (meaning non-1911 in my book). The SAO is just logistical to me.

Gawd. Now I'm gonna have to get a stainless full size. Now I wish the Equinox came in SAO.


----------



## Madmardigan (Jul 2, 2007)

SA is a beautiful thing, no? I am also curious as to the swap with accuracy concerning the two cartridge styles. Could it be a lack of consistency due to a new weapon? I would find it interesting to learn that a particular pistol delivered JHP's more accurately than the alternative. Maybe a detailed comparison is on order? (Sounds like a field trip to me)

P.S.

Picture posts are (almost) always cool.


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SIG family, cineski. I acctually own some SIGs and an SA 1911. The SIGs are tanks. I love them all. I recently found an outdoor range out in the Azusa Canyons off of the Angela's Crest Mountains. It's called Burro Canyon shooting park. You can fire anything there. I spent the whole day there one weekend with friends, brought out all the guns, rifles, shoties, and had a blast. I'll be up there this Thurseday around noon, swing buy and bring that SIG. Enjoy!


----------



## highrider (May 8, 2006)

> So anything I should be aware of before I pick it up in 10 days?


Yes. Be very, very careful. Sigs are extremely addictive!


----------



## Torquem (May 30, 2007)

Bad news. You will hate it. Go ahead and just send it to me and I will save you the pain of it all. I will pm you my address. 
I'm taking one for the team.


----------

